# Speaking of Speakers...



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone ever have their speakers just out of the blue make a _ba-da-bup-ba-da-bup-ba-da-bup_ electronicky sound? This is the second computer I've had that does that. This one not so much. The last one would do it several times a day. This one just started doing it, but it has only happened a few times...so far. Just wonder if this is common?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

What kind of speakers? Sounds like it might be feedback.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> What kind of speakers? Sounds like it might be feedback.


Yes it does. Especially if one has a head set plugged in with a mic. 
I know my iMac has a built in mic. LOL


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Umm. The first ones were Compaq speakers that came with the computer. The second ones are a set I just bought not too long ago from Wal-Mart - Altec Lansing 2.1 Speaker System, BX1221. I have a jack for a mic, but I only plug the mic in when I want to hear the dogs howl.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Move your phone away from the computer.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What LT said. Cell phones will induce a small amount of current in speaker lines when they are looking/querying the cell phone network...and that's what causes this.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

How Do I said:


> _ba-da-bup-ba-da-bup-ba-da-bup_


Sounds like you got jazz speakers. If you don't like that sound, I would suggest trading them in for classical or country/western speakers.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Sounds like you got jazz speakers. If you don't like that sound, I would suggest trading them in for classical or country/western speakers.


Too funny. If I woulda been drinking coffee, it would have been all over my monitor.


-----------

Oops. I do keep my cell sitting by my computer every now and then. That's just neat, listening to it searching then. Thanks y'all!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Where I used to live people are big on CB radios...and usually illegally amping them up...so I could hear their conversations over the radio speakers and some would even make the landline phone ring and then I could hear their conversations...better...they could hear me on the phone LOL. This also happened with some of my older cell phones, dial a call but it didn't go anywhere but people are talking lol


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to go with your cell phone as a first guess.. .

Second guess could be, especially if it's an older computer, you may have an IRQ conflict that is causing the sound card to fight for it's place in line, and it's causing what you're hearing.. I've seen some software running in the background cause similar problems too.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Are these "stand along" Speakers? Meaning do they have their own power supply with a subwoofer? Sometimes being close to other "electronics" the signals can get around to going in the powered subwoofer and come out the speakers. I know know when I had a headset with a mic plugged in to the computer it would "feed back"
Have you tried just "turning off" the speakers in the computer putting them on mute? Do you still "hear" stuff coming out?
I would be trying "moving speakers around" see if it stops. Audio is being picked up someplace, somehow, somewhere.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

First weren't standalone. These new ones are. I've pretty much always kept the cell somewhere around the computer when I'm sitting here. I do have a Uniden wireless phone sitting here also, but it has rarely left the cradle...as much as I like to talk on the phone and all.

Wonder if it tries to communicate with the base even though it never leaves the cradle? Nothing else that I can think of really different from the old computer to the new.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd bet one of the phones.. Move it to another room and see..


----------

